# Maintaining comfortable temps/humidity



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

In my seemingly endless construction project that is my basement theatre, I have come to the point where I need to figure out how to maintain a comfortable temperature and humidity level in the theatre room. I have a 6" fan I bought a while ago for this purpose, and now I just need to figure out the best way to control it. Ideally I'd like a dual thermostat/humidifier that would turn the fan on if either condition reached the setpoint. So far all I've found is this:
http://www.amazon.com/Ventamatic-XX...lators/dp/B00336G1ME/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It's not exactly something you'd want sitting on the walls in your dedicated theatre... Anybody know of some reasonably priced alternatives?

For some background, I plan on exchanging the air in the theatre with the conditioned air in the rest of the basement. The room is 12x20x7.5.

Cheers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You may want to consult an HVAC specialist in your area. I think airflow needs to be well controlled and you certainly want the electronics cool.


----------



## Chodles (Feb 29, 2012)

My room gets pretty warm because of all the amps in it. I might try something like that but just leave the fan on while watching a movie. Could you just preset that and put it somewhere not visible? Then maybe put a wall switch in to activate it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> You may want to consult an HVAC specialist in your area. I think airflow needs to be well controlled and you certainly want the electronics cool.


I agree, I think that getting a vent or two - and the necessary air flow is vital.

I'm in a similar position, where I have a half finished basement - and lack of air flow... The room has *no* intake/ventilation from the HVAC system.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I was in the same boat - ended up deciding to go with a ductless mini split system for the HT room and am in the process of doing an in-line exhaust fan to pull air from my enclosed AV closet into the adjoining laundry room with a "return" duct at the bottom of the closet to keep the AV closet pressure constant.


----------

